# JK Farms 2017 waiting thread!



## JK_Farms

I have two does due in July!!! They are both Nubian does and are bred to a gorgeous Nubian buck. Im getting them on Saturday but im starting their thread now. I only have a picture of one doe today the other picture is of the buck their bred to. more pictures to come.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Lovely!! 

I'm sure those will be adorable kids!! 
What are their names?


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Lisalisa89

Yay!!! Floppy eared babies!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy Kidding..


----------



## KW Farms

Hope they settle. Still really early to know. Unless they've been blood tested?


----------



## JK_Farms

They haven't been blood tested but the guys has been doing this for year's and says that theses two always settle plus he keeps the bucks in with them 24/7 to make sure.


----------



## jehouck8

What do you mean "hope they settle?"

I want a Nubian just to have floppy ears lol they are so cute!


----------



## KW Farms

Meaning, I hope they are pregnant. Sometimes does are bred by the buck, but don't take.


----------



## JK_Farms

These will be my first Nubians born at JK Farms


----------



## jehouck8

Ok I thought that's what it was. I've been lucky I've never had that happen.


----------



## JK_Farms

Well change of plans we aren't getting them  my mom didn't like them so we decided to just look for kids.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, sorry.


----------



## JK_Farms

Well Ella my purebred Kiko doe I think will be due sometime in April! I'm hoping for a doeling so I can retain for my NZ buck when I buy him (will be born in September). I'm hoping it will be line breeding and not in breeding cause the person I bought her from said depending on when she births will determine if her dad (know to do this) accidentally fence bred her or my buck (Never has fence bred a doe) did!


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope it all ends up alright.


----------



## JK_Farms

toth boer goats said:


> Hope it all ends up alright.


 me too! her udder isn't getting that big but they can fill at last minute right? this is her today I gave her a hair cut and it looks awful trust me she doesn't have mange I just used the clippers with no guard then my dad told me after I got done that I should have used a guard!!!!! :sigh:


----------



## JK_Farms

this was her on the 17 of this month. sorry im not sure why the pics are going side ways


----------



## toth boer goats

Her udder is super small. From the looks of it, she looks like she has a long time to go. :scratch:
But she does look like she has dropped around her tail head area. The pics are not clear though.


----------



## KW Farms

She doesn't look pregnant to me...especially for being due next month. 

Her coat looks really poor. I would get some selenium and copper into her ASAP if she hasn't had it recently. What kind of feed and minerals is she on? If they aren't in good health, they often won't show their pregnancy as much and udder won't come in to its full potential.


----------



## JK_Farms

I shaved her that's why her coat looks rough I know awful job that was my first time shaving and didn't use a guard. She gets 16% goat feed


----------



## JK_Farms

She's definitely pregnant cause I've been feeling lots of movement for a month now. April is the earliest she might be due in May that's the latest tho.


----------



## JK_Farms

She gets a salt block anytime she wants. I've never had to give my other girls copper or selenium before. I know for a fact that at the latest she will be due in a month and 3 weeks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They need free choice loose minerals, can't get what they need from the block. You're probably going to have to start supplementing copper and selenium as well by the look of her coat.


----------



## JK_Farms

Trust me her coat didn't look that bad till I shaved her! Will it hurt if I did give her them? And I'll get loose minerals ASAP then I've always just used a salt block so how much should I give? And do you guys really think she isn't pregnant? I can feel fetal movement on the right side and her tummy is super tight!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Free choice. 

I'd still say she's bred, but I guess time will tell


----------



## ksalvagno

That is what is growing in as far as her coat. She really needs copper and selenium. You can give it now. Definitely get the loose mineral.


----------



## JK_Farms

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Free choice.
> 
> I'd still say she's bred, but I guess time will tell


I think she is too shes definitely in her last term cause she waddles now lol she's so cute! I feel bad about her pregnancy cause I wanted to breed her in May cause her size I wanted her to grow more but that's not what happened.her b-day is April 13 I normally don't wait a year but she really needed it but she was prego when I bought her not knowing she was.


----------



## JK_Farms

How much copper and selenium?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Start with 4 grams of copper bolus and 4cc selenium e gel. Or 1cc per 40lbs BoSe (you have to get BoSe from a vet).


----------



## minibarn

I think she's pregnant. Her udder looks like the udders on my kiko girls due mid may. Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Start with 4 grams of copper bolus and 4cc selenium e gel. Or 1cc per 40lbs BoSe (you have to get BoSe from a vet).


My vet is super expensive so I'm going to go with the selenium gel. Ill do this tomorrow cause I'm going to get more feed tomorrow so ill get that stuff too. So with the fetal movement I can't feel it moving but I feel a hard body part. I have felt it move before tho right in front of where her tiny udder is slowly growing. She started showing gosh I'm guessing middle to lat February so I'm not sure if that's a definite sign that she's 3.5 -4 months along.


----------



## KW Farms

Yeah, throw the salt block away. That does nothing for them at all. Provide a loose goat or cow specific mineral. Copper and selenium supplementing is almost always necessary. As for her coat, it's not just where you shaved. Her coat just looks rough and dull overall.


----------



## JK_Farms

Ok I think I'll keep getting the salt block cause it makes them drink more and they love it but I'll definitely get loose minerals and the other stuff too!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How about you get cobalt blocks instead? Provides all the stuff the get from regular blocks, as well as b12, cobalt, iodine, and probably a few more I'm missing.


----------



## KW Farms

There is salt in the minerals. You don't want to provide a block at all. If both are out, they may go for the block first and not get the needed additional minerals from the loose mineral mix.


----------



## JK_Farms

I'll look at that tomorrow and see if my farm supply store has it. My dad won't let me throw the block out so I have to keep it till it's gone but I'll defiantly get loose minerals even if I put a little bit in with their feed


----------



## JK_Farms

Today her logs are still firm but I did figure out that she's not getting wider in her stomach. She's growing more down ward that outward.


----------



## goateyacres87

JK_Farms said:


> My vet is super expensive so I'm going to go with the selenium gel. Ill do this tomorrow cause I'm going to get more feed tomorrow so ill get that stuff too. So with the fetal movement I can't feel it moving but I feel a hard body part. I have felt it move before tho right in front of where her tiny udder is slowly growing. She started showing gosh I'm guessing middle to lat February so I'm not sure if that's a definite sign that she's 3.5 -4 months along.


 I think it looks like she's bagging up slowly. 
I agree with free choice minerals. I use sweetlix. My goats love it . I also agree with getting selenium on board. I just had to pick up BoSe. It wasn't too expensive.. but more than what most pay.  Best of luck with everything!


----------



## JK_Farms

I've noticed Ella keeps breathing heavy and fast I thought she was hot so I shaved her and she's still breathing fast even when in the shade I'm not sure why she is.


----------



## toth boer goats

Heavy bred does and late term, have a harder time with change of the seasons. 
When the weather begins to get warmer, they do pant trying to adapt to it even does who are not preggo. 

Labor can also be another reason why, but if she isn't close, that isn't the cause.


----------



## JK_Farms

I don't have an exact date on her all I know is she has till May 17 to kid. All my other does haven't been panting


----------



## JK_Farms

She's starting to pee a lot!!!! She was still panting today but not a lot and she still has firm logs but they might be getting softer but I'm not great on logs sinse none of my other girls lose theirs.


----------



## goateyacres87

JK_Farms said:


> She's starting to pee a lot!!!! She was still panting today but not a lot and she still has firm logs but they might be getting softer but I'm not great on logs sinse none of my other girls lose theirs.


I know that when my does get further along in their pregnancies they have shortness of breath, as they are running out of room!


----------



## JK_Farms

I was just informed that her mom carries in her belly and produces and udder a few days before birthing!!!


----------



## JK_Farms

Know her owner says she thinks she has 2 more months or longer I've sent her pics I got today and with her udder development there is no way she has 2 or more months to go what do you guys think?


----------



## toth boer goats

All you can do is watch and wait. Without knowing the actual due date for sure, it is just monitoring her and see the changes as she gets closer.


----------



## JK_Farms

I'm keeping a close eye on her and checking for ligs everyday just incase she becomes my first lig loser! She's starting to move a little slower like my other does did when in late term so I'm thinking late April.


----------



## JK_Farms

Her stomach is super tight I compared it to all my does to make sure I wasn't over thinking it. Udder hasn't developed much but it looks as though she's going to take after her mom and develop one at the last minute! :sigh: She hasn't gone off on her own yet so I'm watching for that. Anymore ideas about what I should look for I know ligs and discharge and moving more slowly.


----------



## cbrossard

I always look for their bellies to drop (they kind of look sunken in near their hips) and their back to slant down more drastically to their tail head, and for them to look more posty (straight legged). And then just anything that seems out of the ordinary for that doe!


----------



## 2appsloosa

*You mentioned earlier in a post that you saw movement on her right side. Was that a mis statement and you meant the left side?*


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Left side is rumen, right side is kids.

Edit - I should have specified, this is from the back.


----------



## JK_Farms

Nope I really ment right but I didn't see I felt it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I can usually feel kids on the right side earlier and then on both sides in the later stages of pregnancy.


----------



## JK_Farms

Ive felt the baby kick a few times on her right side but now I can only sometimes feel it right in front if her udder.


----------



## JK_Farms

Well today her vulva was puffy!! That means she's close right?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Not necessarily. My does start getting puffy 2+ months before kidding.


----------



## JK_Farms

She's at least 1.5 months before due.


----------



## JK_Farms

Well today I thought she was in labor! She laid down like she normally does but then it looked like she started pushing she did that for about 5 minutes stood up and started grazing!!! Earlier my doeling tried to nurse on her she doeant have a huge udder its still small but her mom developes one late! The doeling has never tried to nurse from any other goats except ones with milk so does this mean she can smell Ellas milk?


----------



## JK_Farms

She looked really big today and I even felt the baby kicking like crazy!


----------



## mariella

Sounds like she might be getting close. Good luck


----------



## JK_Farms

It looks like Ellas belly got bigger in one day she's know showing slot on her sides when she didn't before (looked big underneath instead of on the sides before)! I can't wait to see when she will kid!! Im hoping for at least one girls cause I will be keeping her doeling if it turns out not to be my buck! (2 purebred Kikos for $150) She has amazing blood lines so I feel proud on buying her this cheap and getting her with child is better!


----------



## JK_Farms

Still no kids!!!!! She was kind of going away from the herd or wouldn't stay with the herd which is a bit strange for her. I think she still has a little bit to go but who knows!!! The first four are from today as you can see shes starting to get rounder on her sides these pics give her no justice shes getting huge!!! The last three are from three days ago.


----------



## minibarn

JK_Farms said:


> I don't have an exact date on her all I know is she has till May 17 to kid. All my other does haven't been panting


I think she still has a month to go. Her udder is just starting yet. May 17 sounds about right. Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms

Im not counting on her udder because its been like that for about a month. Her mom feels at the last possible minute and she seems to be walking in her moms foot steps. I felt a head or butt today and my other does kidded a bout 2-3 weeks after I felt that so who knows!


----------



## goateyacres87

JK_Farms said:


> Im not counting on her udder because its been like that for about a month. Her mom feels at the last possible minute and she seems to be walking in her moms foot steps. I felt a head or butt today and my other does kidded a bout 2-3 weeks after I felt that so who knows!


You felt a head or a butt? My doe has had an udder for over a month (quite large I might add) she had 2 due dates. The first was the 3rd (obviously no kids yet lol) and the second is the 29th  
She's going to have those kids when you least expect it!


----------



## JK_Farms

Well I bought her thinking she was a virgin doe but now she's pregnant and she's never been with my buck and he never fence breeds. Ive had doe after doe stick her butt to the fence and nothing.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Her little FF udder is so cute. :smile:


----------



## Goat_Scout

She has a loooooooooong tail!


----------



## JK_Farms

She does!


----------



## JK_Farms

Today you could see the baby or babies moving! She had a point on her right side lol! Her personality has definitely changed since I got her she was quite and reserved when I bought her now she is mean to everybody! Somedays she's standoffish to me but she's becoming lovey again


----------



## groovyoldlady

Don't ya just HATE waiting???? My gals aren't going to kid until June. Sounds like yours will go soon now! Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms

Thanks! For a little bit I didn't think she was pregnant and I was just over thinking it. I've been feeling a hard object (baby I'm thinking) on her right side sometimes it would move away from my hand other days it would just stay. Wel today I felt it again but it wouldn't move lol! So I took her off the milk stand and then looked down and you could see the movement!!! I hadn't seen that from her at all I felt movement last month once and that was it then this month I felt the hard object and know her tummy is at a point! Ill try to post pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## goateyacres87

She looks to have awhile left still


----------



## JK_Farms

Oh haha those are old pics I'll update tomorrow. She has till May to kid. I say she will deliver then. Any pics I take of her looks like she's not big but boy she's huge!


----------



## goateyacres87

does are so confusing!! I definitely thought mine was doing to have hers on her first due date.. not so much! She's waiting it out. Her second due date is next weekend!


----------



## JK_Farms

Yes they do drive you crazy Her last possible due date is the middle of MMay


----------



## JK_Farms

This is Ella from 2 days ago. look at that point in her belly that's one of the kids I do believe. Its probably hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## minibarn

Is this her first time kidding? She's certainly taking her time!


----------



## JK_Farms

Yes she's a FF


----------



## goateyacres87

She still looks pretty small! I have a FF due in 2 weeks ❤ I'd say she has a couple more weeks to go at least! What breed is she? I raise Nigerian Dwarfs. My other due is a 6f, she always looks big (even when not pregnant) her udder is very large and she's due Saturday!


----------



## JK_Farms

I know she has sometime on her lol. She looks small because she carries down low not up high. These pics don't give her justice if you saw her at my farm you would think she's going to pop! She is a registered purebred Kiko.


----------



## HoosierShadow

She definitely looks like she has some weeks to go, unless she fills up last minute. I know that's not what you want to hear, I know how the wait for babies can be lol.


----------



## JK_Farms

Her mom gets one at the last minute and so far she's walking in her mom's foot steps. I bought her 12/29/16 and she got pregnant there so she has till the middle if May to kid.


----------



## goateyacres87

My FF looks pretty small too. I really hope she has twins though. I really don't want 1 large kid! Her udder isn't really huge yet and she's due in 2 weeks. I don't really expect too much from her this time. She comes from phenomenal milk lines though! Pretty excited to see what they throw though!!


----------



## JK_Farms

Still no kids today but she looks like she's about ready to have them mentally lol she hates being so big! I felt a baby today again so I'm getting excited! Her ligs are still very firm


----------



## Goat_Scout

I thought I felt a hoof or something when I bumped our Saanen doe a couple days ago. That was the only time I've ever been able to feel anything though. Sage is getting round too. I will be very surprised if she isn't pregnant!

BTW, how do you like your Kiko goat(s)? How are their temperaments compared to your dairy goats' (if you have some)? Are they very hardy/worm resistant? I want to cross some of our does next fall (2018) to a Kiko buck so that I can raise some hardier babies to keep. I am trying to learn as much as I can ahead of time!


----------



## JK_Farms

Kikos have a great temperament and are very parasite resistenet I highly recommend getting them!


----------



## JK_Farms

Well her udder has gotten a little bigger I noticed today. I didn't get pics today tho. Her ligs are still firm but I think are slowly getting soft although that might just be my imagination!


----------



## Goat_Scout

How does she look now?


----------



## JK_Farms

She still looks very pregnant. I'm hoping she has twins but I say she'll have a single


----------



## JK_Farms

Well I put two Nubain does in with my Nubian buck so hopefully they will take I know it's not their "season" but I heard some still take so I'm hoping they will! I'm going to leave them in for 2 months to see what happens but I'm checking them when I go to the barn to see if I see anything. They are FF and this will be his first set of kids too! I'll post pics later!


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Yay! Hope they take!! :-D


----------



## JK_Farms

This year I have all new bucks so I can't wait to see what they produce! Duke is a proven buck and has only been bred once and gave triplets!!!! Two girls and one boy so I might have a lot of girls this year! He was supposed to be the dad of some of the other kids but my Fainter had other plans! Anyways I put in Lizzy my Purebred Kiko doe and Briar my Kiko cross in with Duke my Purebred Kiko buck today! Lizzy and Briar both had singles earlier this year and are ready to breed again so hopefully I'll get multiples! Its almost been 6 months since their first kidding so they are ready and will only be bred once next year. This year I'm breeding them twice because my other dies aren't ready yet.


----------



## JK_Farms

Still no kids from Ella!!!


----------



## JK_Farms

Well I'm thinking Ella might not be pregnant!!!! So I had to fix arrangements up and had to take my nubians out resulting in my breeding schedule getting messed up a little bit. So yesterday Briar, Lizzy, and Ella are in with my buck Duke! Eclipse, Venuse, and Luna are in with Bo! Hopefully Ill have both Nubian and Kiko babies coming in October!


----------



## Goat_Scout

What is it that makes you think she is not bred? I calculated it and I think she has until May 25.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I thought you said you had felt kids from her?


----------



## JK_Farms

I did I could have sworn but her udder isn't getting any bigger and now she's not tight anymore!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Can you post some recent photos of her udder and pooch area?


----------



## JK_Farms

I will try to get some tomorrow. Not much has changed on here tho! But I do understand that she can feel at the last minute


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Is she sharing a fence line with your bucks?


----------



## JK_Farms

She has always shared a fence line but never showed interest in any of my boys! I'm afraid she isn't pregnant so I put her in with my buck yesterday.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Maybe she had an overnight heat and one of your bucks bred her through the fence soon after you got her. 

I have heard that it is more common for a seasoned doe to fill up at the last minute then for a FF. I wonder if her dam's udder suddenly got bigger when she had her first pregnancy, or if it did in subsequent pregnancies?

My sister's Saanen doe doesn't look much different either. :-/ I don't think she is pregnant but for some reason her belly is rounder then that of my other does' bellies (I know, every goat is different). She has until mid June if she was bred at her previous owners' place, and a little longer if she was bred here by my older buck.


----------



## JK_Farms

My bucks never fence breed I've never had it happened for almost a year I've had my. Main buck who will have his first kids in October. Her mom has always filled at the last minute the owner told me so maybe she is she's a lot bigger than my ther does especially when it was winter time and I was decreasing her grain cause she was gaining but I'm just unsure right now lol my buck hasn't ever been interested in her since I've had her!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

It's still possible that he bred her through the fence. I would send blood in for testing so you have a concrete answer. If she is pregnant, being in with the bucks can be bad.


----------



## JK_Farms

Well if he had bred her thru the fence wouldn't my other does be pregnant too? All my other does put their butts right on the fence for my buck but he hasn't tried anything


----------



## Goat_Scout

Not necessarily I think. You could also have an Ultrasound done on her instead of drawing blood, that is what we're going to do with our Saanen doe at the end of this week. 

Also, last fall/winter I got a little Nigerian Dwarf buckling to breed my Alpine and Mini-Lamancha does (it would have been their second freshening). The little buck was very interested in them at first, but even if they were in heat they detested him, and would NOT tolerate him being within a feet of them or their daughters (*rolling eyes*). Poor guy, he wasn't very motivated to keep pursuing them, and soon gave up.
During that time I read somewhere that some does who just don't like a certain buck will never let them mate with them. It's just a suggestion but maybe that's how it is with your buck? Has he shown any interest at all in any of your other does when they were in heat? The way you have been talking about him in this thread it doesn't seem like he has that "drive".


----------



## JK_Farms

Yes he definitely has the drive he is a proven buck it's my Nubian buck I was worried about but he's already tried breeding. I don't want to waste money on blood test or ultrasounds when I will find out soon


----------



## JK_Farms

I got these pics today. she isn't very big!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She looks bred to me. 

It would be better to spend money on an ultrasound or blood test now than to have her miscarry from the stress of being with in with the bucks later. Or you can just keep her separate from the bucks for a few more weeks.


----------



## JK_Farms

This was from January 3rd 2017


----------



## Goat_Scout

She has such a sweet face!

The LSU vets who will be coming over at the end of this week charge us per hour. They are already coming over to de-horn one of our heifers, and it takes 5 minutes for them to perform an Ultrasound. 
I agree with @Suzanne_Tyler, I would get an Ultrasound done on her. That way you will know for sure if she is bred, how many kids she is carrying, and maybe an estimate on how far along she is. I think it would be worth it unless your vet is really expensive.


----------



## JK_Farms

She charges $80 just to come down and that doesn't count looking at them! She is super expensive and the only vet that I really trust to use. So getting an ultrasound done cant be an option ugh!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Is she very far away? Maybe you could bring Ella (that's her name, right?) in. Our vets charge $60 to come to our farm, but it is better than us driving the 45 minutes to get there, LOL. It doesn't sound very far but we only have them come down when we have more than just one thing that needs to be done. We usually have 3-4 things for them to do, but this time we will only have 2. Tallula (heifer) is 9-months old and needs to be de-horned soon! Her horns came in really late, or else we would have had her de-horned along with the rest of the heifers.
Our local vets office is just 15 minutes away but we only bring our dogs, cats and goats in there (they are pretty expensive).

BTW, I was looking at your website and Lizzy is my favorite! Most of the Kiko crosses (yep, down here there are practically NO purebred Kikos ) in our area are plain 'ol white or cream colored!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Can you transport her?


----------



## JK_Farms

Goat_Scout said:


> Is she very far away? Maybe you could bring Ella (that's her name, right?) in. Our vets charge $60 to come to our farm, but it is better than us driving the 45 minutes to get there, LOL. It doesn't sound very far but we only have them come down when we have more than just one thing that needs to be done. We usually have 3-4 things for them to do, but this time we will only have 2. Tallula (heifer) is 9-months old and needs to be de-horned soon! Her horns came in really late, or else we would have had her de-horned along with the rest of the heifers.
> Our local vets office is just 15 minutes away but we only bring our dogs, cats and goats in there (they are pretty expensive).
> 
> BTW, I was looking at your website and Lizzy is my favorite! Most of the Kiko crosses (yep, down here there are practically NO purebred Kikos ) in our area are plain 'ol white or cream colored!


 Lizzy is a great doe! They're hard to find sometimes but once you get three you cant stop finding them!!!! She's about an hour away from me more or less. She only does farm calls due to her being super busy lol never fails!


----------



## Goat_Scout

I have seen many good purebred Kiko does/doelings for sale, but they all are 4.5+ hours away and almost none are tested! :tears: I think I should stop looking... I have a lot of goats already (9) and I have a deposit on a purebred brown Nubian buckling with a white belt/frosted ears/gray moonspots (sorry, I felt the need to describe him - he's adorable!). He should be weaned in July at 3 months of age. So.... what I'm saying is I don't _need_ another goat.


----------



## JK_Farms

I don't have any for sale sadly but I should in October maybe earlier if Ella is already pregnant but I just don't know anymore lol what do you guys think on just looking at her?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I think she is pregnant.


----------



## JK_Farms

I hope she is thankfully my buck is super sweet and doesn't ever chase the girls he waits to breed when they're in standing heat!


----------



## JK_Farms

So she only has about a week but she doesn't seem to be ready if she is. the reason im second guessing is my family believes that she isn't bred!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout

My guess too, would be that she is bred.


----------



## JK_Farms

You guys think she will kid in a week if she doesn't then she's definitely not bred! My thing is is she has never been in heat and is a year old!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Our Saanen's udder is a little bigger then hers, but, like your does', hasn't grown any in the last 4-6 weeks. I am thinking that maybe one of _your_ bucks bred her... Did you have Bo in with her at any time when he was younger (the reason I am asking is because while my bucklings are young I do :?)


----------



## JK_Farms

Bo has just started getting interested in the girls and my boys have just now gotten put in with the does so there isn't any way she is pregnant by my boys


----------



## Goat_Scout

JK_Farms said:


> You guys think she will kid in a week if she doesn't then she's definitely not bred! My thing is is she has never been in heat and is a year old!


Goats can go as many as 10 days past their due date. Last year my Alpine went 6 days past her due date.

I think goats can have silent heats too? One of our cows did for a while.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

But they do share a fence line. There is a possibility, even if it is slight.


----------



## JK_Farms

Wouldn't my other does be bred if he fence breeds? He has never tried it before


----------



## Goat_Scout

I don't know. I guess we will just have to wait and see. :scratch: It's weird though how in that picture you posted a week or two ago she had that "point" on her right side!


----------



## JK_Farms

I thought maybe she does have silent heats but she has shared a fence line with my boys and not even that made her interested!


----------



## JK_Farms

I know im super stumped ive never had this much trouble before! She had discharge gosh I cant remember when it was I think in January maybe March but it wasn't heat discharge. It was an amber yellowish clear color


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

JK_Farms said:


> Wouldn't my other does be bred if he fence breeds? He has never tried it before


No, not necessarily. All the accounts I've read are basically just one doe pops up bred out of nowhere.


----------



## JK_Farms

I had my buck Duke for almost a year and Ella almost five months so I just really don't think that he would have bred her. Her dad was known for fence breeding and his pen was right beside hers! If she is bred I honestly think it would be his!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh trust me not every girl will come up bred. Out of all my girls I only had 2 yearlings that got bred threw the fence. After that happens, the first and only time in 5 years of having the bucks and does share a fence line, they now have 2 fences between them lol I used to laugh at the whole fence line breeding thing. I mean come on that has to be some serious plotting especially in my case where there was no climb wire between them but I guess they discussed it and communicated very well and got bred 
I totally get the out rages price of vets but there is still blood as well. Now keep in mind I am the BIGGEST chicken there is, of course I have good reason I have the worst luck lol but it is not hard to draw blood and send it in. I watched YouTube videos for months and still was putting it off till finally someone, not sure who it was assured me I could not kill one by trying to draw blood. It is scary since it's the jugular that we are talking about. But once I finally just put on my big girl pants and said I'm doing this, and stabbed the poor goat about 20 times, I can honestly say it is easy and I have yet to kill one  learning to draw blood has been such a huge help when it comes to unknown ones. I was able to sell a doe that wouldn't settle and keep a doe I was about ready to throw the towel in on. Plus no more guessing


----------



## JK_Farms

Looks like I will give my boys a talking to! My parents won't let me do a blood test and I only have a week left so I probably won't get the results back that soon anyways.


----------



## JK_Farms

My friend thinks Ella is pregnant also but that she's not due in a week!!!!!! I don't want to keep her away from my buck in case she isn't but I also can't do a blood test nor ultrasound I don't know what to do!!!:sigh:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I would play it safe and keep her away from the bucks.


----------



## JK_Farms

Well still no kids! I was out of town since Friday so I've not seen any goats since then but my mom said Ella was off on her own today!!!!! Which isn't like her I mean she isn't right on top of the other goats but es normally with them but my mom said today she wasn't which has me worried!!! My buck still hasn't showed any interest in her and stays with his other two ladies 24/7 and none with her!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

If she kids soon, your buck may chase after her and try to breed her. I would really recommend separating them.


----------



## Goat_Scout

How is she this morning?


----------



## JK_Farms

I haven't been able to see her yet. If she kids she will be separated


----------



## JK_Farms

Duke is a well behaved buck! I have a bottle baby who follows me everywhere (she screams if she can't) so when I have to go in the breeding pen she comes with me and Duke doesn't ever bother her even when she's in heat he tried once but all I had to say was NO and he stopped.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That doesn't change what he might do if you aren't there and she kids.


----------



## JK_Farms

I've had bucks stay with does 24/7 before and they've never tried breeding after the doe kids. I'm going to head down to the barn soon and will update when I get back.


----------



## JK_Farms

Warning picture overload!!!! No kids today she was around everyone today but still acted off. When I got to the barn she was all by herself laying in the sun!(mid 80's)


----------



## Goat_Scout

Hmmmm. Her vulva isn't in any way pronounced or "loose", and her udder still hasn't gotten much (if any) bigger. :scratch:


----------



## JK_Farms

1st pic is of Lizzy who is in milk and eating 2 and 1/2 cups of feed. Ella and the black doe don't get grain.


----------



## JK_Farms

Oh forgot to mention I still feel the bonyish object on her right side that feels somewhat bigger!!! I feel it where she is sunken in below her back and behind her stomach and in front of her hipbone if that makes sense.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I would start Ella on grain. She looks a bit under condition and they usually need a little extra anyways when pregnant and milking. 

Her udder still has a ways to go.


----------



## JK_Farms

How certain do y'all think Ella is pregnant? It's just she literally has 8-9 more days to kid if she doesn't then she definitely isn't pregnant. Ugh she's driving me crazy!!! She normally doesn't mind me touching her but today she didn't really want any part of it cause she kept laying down on me lol. I will start giving her grain I stopped due to her gaining a lot and she is now at the healthy weight


----------



## JK_Farms

She is more chubbier than my other does but I don't know what she normally looks like since I got her about 5 months ago. She hasn't ever wanted either one of my bucks since I've had her!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

JK_Farms said:


> How certain do y'all think Ella is pregnant? It's just she literally has 8-9 more days to kid if she doesn't then she definitely isn't pregnant. Ugh she's driving me crazy!!! She normally doesn't mind me touching her but today she didn't really want any part of it cause she kept laying down on me lol. I will start giving her grain I stopped due to her gaining a lot and she is now at the healthy weight


I think she was fence bred.


----------



## JK_Farms

Well Duke is in big trouble for that! Her "udder" has been like that for about 2 months. Is it possible for him to breed thru goat fencing that has tiny tiny holes?


----------



## JK_Farms

I don't remember the actual hole size. They both would have had to work hard for the breeding to happen if that's the case.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Like 2x4 fencing or more like chicken wire? I think it would still be possible.


----------



## JK_Farms

2x4 fencing. How far along do you think she might be?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'd say at least 4 months along.


----------



## JK_Farms

So you think she will kid in June? I just don't know some days she looks pregnant other days she doesn't! She honestly hasn't gotten bigger but hasn't gotten smaller either which gets me confused since ive not been giving her grain. She is bigger(in the stomach area) than my doe Lizzy who im giving almost three cups of grain to!


----------



## JK_Farms

Today she didn't want anything to do with anyone but me! She was lovely dovey on me more than usual and I could have sworn her udder has grown! I'll try to get pics tomorrow!


----------



## JK_Farms

These were taken yesterday


----------



## minibarn

To me she doesn't look pregnant. So she was running with a buck when you got her? How long has she been exposed to a buck now since you have her?


----------



## JK_Farms

No she was in a pen beside her dad who likes to fence breed. She has been in with my buck for 1 week now


----------



## JK_Farms

So far there is still zero interest and I'm pretty sure my other two does have been bred already. She hasn't been bred at all


----------



## minibarn

I'm guessing she didn't get fence bred by Dad. And now she's been exposed one week and probly hasn't been in heat yet this week. Watch closely the next 3 weeks. Hopefully you'll see signs of her getting bred!


----------



## JK_Farms

I sure hope she isn't cause it's going to be a lot of trouble! My only thing is her udder seems to be growing and she doesn't like me touch her udder area or stomach and now she is starting to lay down on me on the milk stand which isn't like her at all and her tummy is super tight! I felt a bony figure again that I'll post pics of where I'm feeling at tomorrow.


----------



## JK_Farms

I got new pics today. This is where I'm feeling a hard object that I'm thinking might be a kid


----------



## JK_Farms

Now it won't let me upload anymore so I will get more tomorrow!


----------



## JK_Farms

I got more pictures yesterday! The first picture is where I'm feeling the "object"


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That is where I usually feel kids.


----------



## JK_Farms

Me too! I don't feel it on any of my other does and I know for sure they aren't pregnant!


----------



## JK_Farms

UPDATE: Ella has passed her "due" date with zero kids present! Yesterday she seemed to have "dropped" her belly! I've also been seeing a lot of movement on her right side(not left that's the rumen  )


----------



## Goat_Scout

Do you have any pictures? :smile: And is she acting any different?


----------



## JK_Farms

It started raining yesterday so I wasn't able to take pics but will try to today. She was somewhat acting weird. When I first got her she was by my side 24/7 then as time went on she was going off on her own and would sometimes let me pet her. Yesterday she was right there with me loving on me like she did the day before. She was also more vocal which isn't like her at all she ever makes a peep!


----------



## JK_Farms

I know she wasn't in heat as she is still in with my buck and he still wants nothing to do with her! I will post pics later when I go to the barn


----------



## JK_Farms

I got some pics but I still think she's not pregnant. The last pic is from 5/29/17


----------



## Goat_Scout

She does look too thin the be bred...


----------



## New-goat-mom

I think my Anabelle and your Ella just need to stop driving us crazy! She has the same kind of look that Anabelle does.


----------



## JK_Farms

She does look thin but she didn't look like that till the other day! I am going to try to get my mom to let me get a pregnancy test on her sometime in June/July after I take my buck away by then it should be 30 days after I take my buck out. She is driving me crazy with the attitude changes and the movement on her right side!


----------



## JK_Farms

And of coarse today she had to look pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so confused!!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Goats...:hair::GAAH::shrug:hlala:


----------



## JK_Farms

I know! Do you think maybe she could just become bloated? Of coarse by now she probably would be dead since she looks pregnant 24/7 except for those two days! Oh forgot to mention that she hated me today!!!! These mood swings I'm not a fan of


----------



## JK_Farms

The first pic in the last pic post I forgot to mention was on 5/29/17 also! Can you see the size difference in just two days!?!? She was bigger than both today!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Is she big on the right side or left side?


----------



## JK_Farms

Right side is bigger


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Can you post a photo?


----------



## JK_Farms

Ill get one today


----------



## JK_Farms

It's been 3 weeks in with the boys!!! I'm thinking of keeping them all in together for 3 months way do y'all think?


----------



## crazyforgoats

Yes keep them together. It will increase your chances of her being breed


----------



## JK_Farms

I normally keep them together for 3 weeks but I'm hoping my nubians will get bred so I'm thinking about! 3 months won't be too long right? They won't abort if I keep them in that long with a buck if they have already taken?


----------



## crazyforgoats

No they shouldn't. I used to keep my does an bucks together. Only I separated was right before kidding within a few days after kidding they all went back together. I did that for years with no problems. Tbh it kinda depends on how mean your buck are to the does. The longer there together the more likely they get bred. You wont really know the breeding date though.


----------



## JK_Farms

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Is she big on the right side or left side?


These were taken today!


----------



## JK_Farms

What do y'all think? It's a big difference from just a few days right?


----------



## goatblessings

I think you can keep going back and forth on this doe. Some of them are very sneaky in the way they don't exhibit pregnancy. I usually rely on a blood test - if not possible, ligs and udder are a runner up, at least for my girls. From what I see, my guess is not pregnant. But of course either way I could be wrong!


----------



## JK_Farms

I agree yesterday she was super thin again! Hopefully she isn't pregnant and will be due in October! I put one of my Nubian girls in with my Kiko cause she hates my Nubian male! I know this my or may not be their time for breeding but I've heard that some do take at this time so fingers crossed!


----------



## JK_Farms

She was chubby again today lol! On a better note I think my buck Duke was breeding my Nubian doe Luna! I don't know this for a fact but he did jump on a doe and Lunas fur was all messed up so I'm hoping so!


----------



## JK_Farms

Update! Today my Nubian buck Bo bred my Nubian doe Venus and she was in standing heat!


----------



## New-goat-mom

Awesome! I wish you could send some of those lovin' vibes my way! Lol


----------



## JK_Farms

This is Bo







This is Venus







These are not recent pics!!!! They're 8 months old now


----------



## Goat_Scout

They are both so pretty! Anything new with Ella?


----------



## JK_Farms

Thanks!!!! Not much change except her personality lol!!! I took these on the 9th of this month Ill get more today


----------



## JK_Farms

These were taken today. I took new pics of Bo and Venus the rest are of Ella


----------



## JK_Farms

Well I'm thinking that maybe Venus wasn't in standing heat because she and Eclipse look pregnant! I did put them in with Bo mid to late April so if they ok then they will be 2 months along they are the size of about what my doe Briar was when she was 2 months along!!! So fingers crossed that they are!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Where are the pictures of Venus and Eclipse? :scratch:


----------



## JK_Farms

The first pic is of Venus the rest are of Eclipse cause she was a stinker and wouldn't hold still!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Cute! I hope they are bred!


----------



## JK_Farms

Thanks! I hope so too! I'm not sure if I want to do a blood test or not. What do you guys think?


----------



## Goat_Scout

That would be a good idea.


----------



## JK_Farms

I'm just not sure on how long I should wait (I know to wait at least 30 days after being with the buck) or to test all my girls or just my Nubians


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I usually just debate over it until it's too late, lol.


----------



## JK_Farms

Well if they took in April then in about another month they'll have udders the thing is can I wait that long lol! I'm super excited to see what I get from Bo AND Duke!!! Duke has had one set of triplets this year and two were white (doelings) the other was black and white(buckling)! That's all of Duke's kids so far and Bo hasn't had any! I'm more worried about my doe Luna getting bred so I'm thinking of just testing my Nubians cause if Luna is bred the my Kikos are! Where do y'all get the blood tubes from?


----------



## goatblessings

If your Nubians took in April, that would only make them 6 months old (you earlier said they were 8 months in June) at that time. If you think they are pregnant, I would blood test them and keep an eye on that pregnancy. Not a total fiasco, but not preferable.....


----------



## JK_Farms

I would prefer if they take now instead of in April cause I was just wanting Bo to get use to being in with girls and perk up his interest since he paid no attension to them I just assumed he wasn't breeding. But now they're getting little bellies!! I know it's my fault if they're bred but I honestly thought he wouldn't they are big for their age so if he had and has bred them they will be ok. Their tummies are tight when they normally aren't so I'm guessing they are. I know where to send the blood test in but I'm looking for tubes that aren't expensive any ideas? I have the breedings set up vow when they're weaning their kids the others are getting breed and when they wean their kids this set gets bred so it should be a year off for all of them


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You can get the number of red top tubes you need from your vet. Some states require vets to give out tubes for free, but my vet charged a couple dollars each. High price per tube, but faster than ordering, and I only needed a few.


----------



## JK_Farms

Would these be good to use? 
http://www.bettymills.com/vacutaine...vator-13"-x-100-mm-5-ml-367814?referer=search


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yes, those would be fine.


----------



## JK_Farms

So Eclipse had scours yesterday and I gave her some safeguard wormer that I had on hand. I don't want to give her anything else that would make her determinate her pregnancy and I'm also going to deworm my other supposed to bpregnant does what can I give them that's not hurt them?nt


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Did you get a fecal done?


----------



## JK_Farms

No she's the only one that's scouring so I don't want to spend $100+ dollars just for a fecal. I just need to know if Ivernectin and Safeguard is safe for pregnant does.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You can send samples into Mid America for $10/sample plus shipping. You really shouldn't give wormer without knowing what kind of parasites they have, if any.


----------



## JK_Farms

Well it only lasted two days she is all cleared up today.


----------



## Goat_Scout

:thumbup:


----------



## JK_Farms

I think all my girls are bred!!! I think I'm just going to wait to see in about a month or two when they get an udder so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Yay! How do they all look now?
Do you know when Venus and Eclipse are due if they are indeed pregnant?


----------



## JK_Farms

Right now the first due date is in 63 days no udder development yet but some are getting rounder(Briar)! If anyone wants to follow me on Instagram it's jk_farms you'll get faster updates on there right now I'm getting busier with work so it's harder and harder to update as often as I would like! I have an estimate time for Venus and Eclipse but Venus came back into heat I think so I wrote it down at 100 or so days for her breeding but am watching closely on all of them.

Sent from my QTASUN1 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## JK_Farms

Just bought a Doppler which will get here Saturday or Sunday!!!! I can't wait to see if we got any pregnant does!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## Goat_Scout

Pardon me, but what's a doppler?


----------



## mariarose

A Doppler Radar??? Is it an ultrasound device???


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Pretty sure she's talking about an ultrasound device.

https://www.amazon.com/Handheld-Ultrasound-Doppler-ultrasound-Healther-503010cm/dp/B017LLEOCU


----------



## JK_Farms

It's called a Doppler it's kind of like what Suzanne posted but not exactly it only lets you hear the heart beats of the unborn kid or kids. It helps you tell if they are pregnant that way. It's used for humans but works on goats too. They aren't expensive either mine was only $45 tax and shipping included! 

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## wifeof1

Lets us know how that works for you.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## JK_Farms

Definitely will.....it was supposed to arrive today but something happened and it won't get here until Tuesday!!!!! I'm very upset about it but I'm sure I can wait 3 more days right?!?!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## JK_Farms

It works!!!! I've heard some heart beats from a few does!!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## mariarose

JK_Farms said:


> It works!!!!
> instagram- jk_farms


YAY! and that was a good price for you.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Aweosme!!


----------



## wifeof1

Great

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## JK_Farms

I'm adding two does to the expecting list their names are Elena who was bred the 28th of this month and Eva who was bred today! They were in standing heat so hopefully they take! I have it marked on my calendar to look for heat signs in 21 days!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## JK_Farms

No kids yet but I think I should expect some in February! Lizzy's vulva is starting to get puffy and Ella looks like she might start developing an udder so fingers crossed!


----------



## mariarose

Welcome back, JK!

Now, who are they bred to again? I've forgotten and this is a really long thread now.


----------



## JK_Farms

They are bred to my purebred Kiko buck Duke! I'm gonna get some picture tomorrow and possibly make a new thread


----------

